# 2cooler "HydraSports" ..Bois d'Arc



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Roy sent me a box of assorted woods...oak, bois d'arc, pecan, etc.that he had picked up in his travels.. He has offered to round up wood for any of you that might need any...Very generous..

Took a piece of the Bois d'Arc (Osage Orange) that he sent and turned a pen with it last night.. I KNEW how hard it was supposed to be...but must have forgot how hard it REALLY was.. Got it cut and drilled and tubed and then tried squaring the ends on the drill press.. Muy hard..and on the last end the wood just snapped the 1/4" steel shank of the squaring tool like a toothpick..hwell:

Anyways...when I finally got it on the lathe...it turned like a charm...a TOUGH charm..but a charm, non the less.. Results were pretty nice...

Comin' atcha', Roy...:rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

When I made the finial on my last project out of Osage Orange, it turned nicely. I did notice it was slick as glass upon turning which is unusual and looked almost glossy with no sanding or anything. Kinda like an oily wood or at least it appeared that way with the way it tood a finish. My first experience with it.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's one before it got planted,these are about 5 inche's in diameter and one between the shoulder blades at 30 to 35 mph will knock you off your feet,then the fight starts,,,,,,,oh to be a kid again,slimey on the inside too,but the squirrels sure like the seeds.

I took this pic yesterday morning over my back fence in my neighbors yard.

dick


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Horse apples LOL I can attest to the fact they do hurt.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ha, never saw one before or at least didn't know what it was. I thought is was named that because of the color of the wood inside.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice Pens !! Thans LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just a little history on the wood.. Got curious when I realized how tough it really wuz.....

"When early French explorers ventured west of the Mississippi River (New France and French Louisiana), they encountered the Osage Indians, who were known for making bows that were superior weapons for fighting and hunting. The unusual tree that the Osage used for making their bows was unknown to the French, who promptly called it *bois d'arc*, or "wood of the bow"[1]."


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Find you a piece that has dried completely out and try to drive a nail in it. Or cut it with a saw. Sparks even fly out of it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Horse apples, PVC pipe, end cap, valve and compresed air...put one through plywood LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

And to think I 'mowed' over those things out in pastures in years past. Hated them because of they were so tough and the thorns were deadly on tires.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

we tried cutting up an old one that fell down during Ike with a chain saw. smoke, sparks, and a broken chain chain we got through one 8 " thick limb. its HARD when its dry.


----------

